# Fire and Flash



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Some websites I go to with the fire tell me I need to download the latest version of flash player....I have gotten the flash app but it still says that I need it. Do you know what I need to do?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I  haven't seen that so far on my Fire (though I don't surf many places with it).  Can you give me a site where you get this message so we can see if it's universal?

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.newson6.com/story/16120815/prison-escapee-from-holdenville-believed-to-be-in-edmond

However, I am now on my desktop computer as I have not learned how to copy and paste from the FIRE, yet....so not sure if things are different on the mobile site......coming here with my desktop, instead of the box with the "you need to download the latest version of flash player" I see a video box.

I don't have an iPad or laptop....and often illness keeps me tied to the bed or my recliner so I do a lot of surfing on the FIRE and most places it works great.....and I am confident this is operator error and I will eventually get this figured out!

Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that's not Flash video, it even works on my iPad.  

To copy a URL on the Fire, from the page you want to copy the URL for, press and hold on the URL in the address box at the top.  A pop up menu will appear that shows the URL in black, and below it "Copy," "Paste" and perhaps "Share Page."  Tap on "Copy."  Then, in your reply or post, press and hold in the text box.  Another pop up menu will appear that says "Edit Text" in black and then "Paste" among other options.  Touch "Paste."

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that's not Flash video, it even works on my iPad.
> 
> To copy a URL on the Fire, from the page you want to copy the URL for, press and hold on the URL in the address box at the top. A pop up menu will appear that shows the URL in black, and below it "Copy," "Paste" and perhaps "Share Page." Tap on "Copy." Then, in your reply or post, press and hold in the text box. Another pop up menu will appear that says "Edit Text" in black and then "Paste" among other options. Touch "Paste."
> 
> Betsy


And it appears from my experience if you want to copy a text URL in a document you touch and hold it and two 'arrows' pop up. Extend them to what you want to copy and they are put in the clipboard. I see no copy, cut etc option just automatically put in the clipboard. You agree Agent 72?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> And it appears from my experience if you want to copy a text URL in a document you touch and hold it and two 'arrows' pop up. Extend them to what you want to copy and they are put in the clipboard. I see no copy, cut etc option just automatically put in the clipboard. You agree Agent 72?


If you are on a web page with a live link in a page, pressing and holding the link will pop up a context menu that includes "Copy URL."

I haven't tried copying text in a document, but have not had good luck trying to copy text off web pages--I am able to highlight text with the two "handles" but it doesn't seem to automatically go to the clipboard.  Is that what is working for you, n4uau?

I did just experiment in a Word document in Documents to Go. Highlighting the text and then pressing and holding on one of the handles brings up a context menu, but that doesn't work when on a web page.

Betsy


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Were you able to resolve this? I ran into this issue several times last night


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you give us a link to a page where you are having a problem?  Use the tips in this thread to get us a link to the page as a Fire would see it.

Betsy


----------

